# Solved: Mouse double clicking



## DrkSdBls (Jul 20, 2003)

My mouse seams to be stuck where it'll always double-click at the press of the button and I can't change it. I've looked in the Mouse Control menu in Control panel but there's not an option to turn it off. I even tried uninstalling it but it didn't change anything.

I can't figure this on out.


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

Can't go to Windows Explorer>tools>folder options and check "single click to open an item (Point to select)?


----------



## DrkSdBls (Jul 20, 2003)

Yes but that doesn't do any good.

It's set to Double Click right now, which is what I want it to do.

But what it's doing is double-clicking when I click once. I want it to open when I double-click.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Mouse make and model?

Courtney


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

DrkSdBls said:


> Yes but that doesn't do any good.
> 
> It's set to Double Click right now, which is what I want it to do.
> 
> But what it's doing is double-clicking when I click once. I want it to open when I double-click.


Well seems like you are the type of person that would complain if he was hung with a new rope. I don't see a problem.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Bicycle Bill:

It appears that his problem is that his mouse double-clicks when it is supposed to single-click. In other words, if he were to click once on a file to select it, the file would open instead of just highlight. This is, indeed, a problem.

Since he hasn't told us what kind of mouse he has, we can't actually help him.

Courtney


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Changing to single click is always one of the first changes I make after a fresh install.


----------



## DrkSdBls (Jul 20, 2003)

Courtneyc said:


> Bicycle Bill:
> 
> It appears that his problem is that his mouse double-clicks when it is supposed to single-click. In other words, if he were to click once on a file to select it, the file would open instead of just highlight. This is, indeed, a problem.
> 
> ...


Quite right. That's what it's doing.

Like, If I where to have 2 windows open and I click the Close button in the upper right corner, it'll close that window with the first click but another click will register and click the CLose button on the window behind it, even though I only clicked once.

If I try to Maximize a Minized window from the Toolbar, I press it once but 2 clicks will register and it'll Maximize then Minimize.

It even effects my games and causes a lot of problems when I only need to click once but it's clicking twice.

Anyway, It's a generic Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse 2.0. That's it's name.


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

I would suggest getting another mouse( borrowed from friends or purchased) and trying it. May just be defective. 
I have one that works for 10 minutes then when you try to move the pointer, dialog boxes start appearing all over the screen until you can't see anything. Put in a different one and the problem goes with it.


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

I see now that I didn't fully understand the problem. Should have kept my nose out out.


----------



## Pyronia Pyronius (Aug 18, 2007)

You may just need to get a new mouse. Do you use a lot of pressure when you click??? I have two mice that seem to respond to my clicking however they feel like (it can take forever to get a menu to stay up when I right click). I have chalked it up to me clicking too hard and wearing out the buttons.


----------



## DrkSdBls (Jul 20, 2003)

Pyronia Pyronius said:


> You may just need to get a new mouse. Do you use a lot of pressure when you click??? I have two mice that seem to respond to my clicking however they feel like (it can take forever to get a menu to stay up when I right click). I have chalked it up to me clicking too hard and wearing out the buttons.


That's very likely. I do over use it quite a bit.

I've been meaning to get a new one (one with a rechargable battery) but I haven't yet found one that I like (In my price range.)


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Don't know your OS or any hardware as you still have told us absolutely nothing about it but if it's XP you can install Power Toys Tweak-Ui and it has many mouse tweaks that may solve this.
http://windowsxp.mvps.org/tweakui.htm


----------



## DrkSdBls (Jul 20, 2003)

Rich-M said:


> Don't know your OS or any hardware as you still have told us absolutely nothing about it but if it's XP you can install Power Toys Tweak-Ui and it has many mouse tweaks that may solve this.
> http://windowsxp.mvps.org/tweakui.htm


Wow. Thanks, that fixed it alright.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Great how about marking this solved in your first post!


----------

